# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Аудиокнига "Бхагавад-Гита, как она есть"

## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные!

Российское отделение международного издательства BBT подготовило для вас подарок ко дню Гита-Джаянти!

Зайдя на сайт БиБиТи-Медиа по ссылке http://www.bbtmedia.com/en/audio/ru-bg
вы можете скачать аудиокнигу "Бхагавад-Гита, как она есть" (текст в новой, 4-й редакции), полный текст Шрилы Прабхупады с санскритом и комментарияами.

Издательство BBT имеет исключительные права на это издание. Размещение в сети Интернет без письменного разрешения издательства запрещено.

Приятного прослушивания!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Джай, мы очень этого ждали! Низкий поклон всем вайшнавам, подобным деревьям желаний  :vanca calpa:

----------


## ЛПд (GKG)

Там не бесплатно. Будьте внимательны.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Уже скачали, слушаем второй день. За такой титанический труд 10 долларов - это копейки.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Хм... Оплатил, но скачать не получается. Интернет нестабильный. 70% скачиваю и всё.
Может ли кто из счастливых обладателей Бхагавад Гиты, поделиться архивом или отдельными файлами, которые у меня не скачались?

----------


## Hrishikesha das

Аудиокнига по Бхагавад-Гите (Мурари Кришна дас и Сергей Курдюков) 1998 год, без всевозможных изменений в тексте.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> Аудиокнига по Бхагавад-Гите (Мурари Кришна дас и Сергей Курдюков) 1998 год, без всевозможных изменений в тексте.


Это Гитамрита.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Хм... Оплатил, но скачать не получается. Интернет нестабильный. 70% скачиваю и всё.
> Может ли кто из счастливых обладателей Бхагавад Гиты, поделиться архивом или отдельными файлами, которые у меня не скачались?


Можем поделиться недостающими, если это технически не слишком сложно. А какие главы не скачались?

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> Можем поделиться недостающими, если это технически не слишком сложно. А какие главы не скачались?


Спасибо вам! По милости преданных я наконец то утром скачал сам.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Дорогие преданные!

 Данное издание готовится к выпуску также на DVD носителях.

 Еще раз смиренно напоминаю, что самостоятельное размещение всей аудиокниги или ее части в сети Интернет, а также независимое ее размножение и распространение возможны только с письменного разрешения издательства ББТ.

Для того, чтобы ускорить выпуск массового тиража аудиокниги ,,Бхагавад - Гита,как она есть,, , издательство ББТ предлагает представителям ятр прислать соответствующие заявки - заказы, такова практика работы издательства ББТ.

ваш слуга,

Мурари Кришна дас, NRS

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ваш слуга,
> 
> Мурари Кришна дас, NRS


Харе Кришна, Мурари Кришна прабху!
Мы приобрели аудиокнигу на сайте ББТ. Но мы хотели бы еще приобрести её вариант без _раги_ (без музыкального оформления).
Можете Вы выложить второй вариант книги на сайте? Или можно купить её лично у Вас?

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные!

 Спасибо за ваши отклики.

 Издательство ББТ - это организация, устроенная для перевода и печатания книг Шрилы Прабхупады, с многоуровневой системой перевода, редакции, коррекции текстов, 
планированием и менеджментом. Так хотел Шрила Прабхупада. Поскольку ББТ - крупнейшее в мире издательство религиозной литературы,каждое новое издание готовится тщательно и огромными затратами сил и времени.

То же самое относится и к аудиокнигам. Права на эти издания принадлежат Шриле Прабхупаде. Перед началом работы я подписал соответствующий меморандум с международным ББТ. Содержание, форма подачи, оформление утверждается на нескольких уровнях. В данном случае мы использовали модель музыкального сопровождения ( 1 инструмент, тампура, традиционно используемый для медитативной практики ), которую предложил Дравида Прабху ACBSP, один из руководителей редакционного совета BBT International.Никакой раги там нет, мелодической линии, отвлекающей от содержания, тоже. Просто нейтральный медитативный фон,такой же, какой использован самим Дравидой Прабху для начитывания английского варианта Бхагавад-Гиты аудио.

Мы постоянно работаем над улучшением подачи аудиокниг,но менять официальное издание по просьбам желающих ( такая или другая музыка, без музыки совсем, побольше интересной музыки - почему так скучно? и т.д.) не представляется возможным.

Пожалуйста,примите наше служение таким , как оно было утверждено руководством.
Пожалуйста, не обращайтесь ко мне лично с просьбой передать вам рабочий материал под обещание не передавать никому.
Это просто запрещено.

Я лично никаких прав распоряжаться этой работой не имею.

Мы по возможности будем учитывать ваши пожелания в дальнейшей работе, но менять на ходу ничего не можем.


ваш слуга, 

Мурари Кришна дас

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Пожалуйста,примите наше служение таким , как оно было утверждено руководством.
> Пожалуйста, не обращайтесь ко мне лично с просьбой передать вам рабочий материал под обещание не передавать никому.
> Это просто запрещено.
> 
> Я лично никаких прав распоряжаться этой работой не имею.


Простите, что доставили Вам столько беспокойств. Харе Кришна.

----------


## Александр Замков

Харе Кришна!
Подскажите пожалуйста, что нужно сделать, скачивал уже несколько раз и каждый раз одно и тоже,при распаковке архива, пишет неожиданный конец архива и ничего не распаковывается.

----------


## haraidas

выложьте кто-нибудь архив нормально и сюда ссылку

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> выложьте кто-нибудь архив нормально и сюда ссылку



Вот ссылка http://www.bbtmedia.com/en/audio/ru-bg


Эта аудиокнига, наравне с другими книгами Шрилы Прабхупады, защищена авторскими правами, которые принадлежат издательству ББТ.
Размещение материалов ББТ без письменного разрешения издательства запрещено.

По поводу проблем со скачиванием, архивами, других проблем пожалуйста обращайтесь к администрации сайта bbtmedia.com. 

Сервер сайта находится в Швеции, у него есть свой администратор. Там служат прекрасные вайшнавы, уверен, они 
будут рады вам послужить. 


ваш слуга,

Мурари Кришна дас

----------


## ЧАНТАРУКМИ ДЕВИ ДАСИ

Харе Кришна. Скажите пожалуйста, чем отличается новая запись от первой? Что конкретно изменили в текстах?

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

*У меня пожелание тем, у кого не скачивается.* Установите у себя программу Internet Download Manager; она позволяет скачивать в несколько потоков одновременно и докачивать, если в какой-то момент скачивание было прервано, поэтому уменьшается вероятность, что будет скачан поврежденный архив или не хватит времени на скачивание.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Дорогие преданные, аудиокнига ,, Бхагавад - Гита, как она есть,, в 4-м исправленном издании, с санскритом и комментариями, напечатана на DVD - audio дисках издательством ББТ и доступна в крупных храмах ИСККОН России. Всех региональных представителей и распространителей мы просим делать заказы на тираж, т.к. первый тираж разошелся практически сразу.

----------


## vaikunthanatha

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Cs1s/PtkAAS1Ny Аудиокнига Бхагавад гита как она есть Шрилы Прабхупады, Аудиокнига Шримад бхагаватам Шрилы Прабхупады в исполнении компьютерной программы ивона. главы будут добавляться по мере готовности.

----------

